# Will anyone dethrone the Sony RX100 in 2013???



## Gino (Mar 24, 2013)

I currently have the Canon S100, but I am contemplating purchasing the Sony RX100 for a better quality pocketable camera. 

There are two things holding me back from making the purchase:

* The RX100 focus range is 28-100mm, and I'd prefer 24mm on the lower end.
* Canon, or a competitor, will release a better pocketable camera in 2013.

How likely is it that Canon will release a Powershot S120 with a 1" sensor, or another competitor, in 2013?

Thanks


----------

